
Another Problem for the Fed: Banks Pressured as Clients Scramble for Cash - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/another-problem-for-the-fed-banks-pressured-as-clients-scramble-for-cash-11584356272
======
salawat
Alternate non-paywall: [https://www.morningstar.com/news/dow-
jones/202003163693/anot...](https://www.morningstar.com/news/dow-
jones/202003163693/another-problem-for-the-fed-banks-pressured-as-clients-
scramble-for-cash)

I find it interesting that it seems to be corporations scrambling for cash
instead of actual people; and cash from credit lines no less.

Isn't this exactly what everyone is told _not_ to do? I feel like I'm missing
or misunderstanding something here.

